# Steven Seagal Trains German Shepherd Attack Dogs on TV



## GSD_man

http://gsdman.com/facebook/#/video/...gal-trains-german-shepherd-attack-dogs-on-tv/


----------



## crisp

I was expecting him to tie knives to their paws and follow his lead.


----------



## GSD_man

lol


----------



## Caledon

lol


----------



## Stosh

I thought he was dead


----------



## squerly

The dog's were beautiful! Seagal looks a little plump...


----------



## ChristenHolden

Kar and Frankie rock. We saw them on Segals show lawman. I want one jus like Kar. :wub: as a matter of fact Steve and Kar can come live with me.  j)


----------



## ken k

what time and channel is this show on?, would love to watch it, Steven has put on a few pounds, still would not want to mess with him, even without the dogs


----------



## ChristenHolden

Here ya go I can't wait to watch it again. "Steven Seagal Lawman" Returning to A&E - ABC News


----------



## DogGone

Most actors seem pretty flaky. Stephen Stegall seems to break that mold. I was quite surprised to find out he was a law enforcement officer. I was surprised to watch a show where he was an actual police officer and he actually seemed like a pretty good police officer and a pretty good person. Now I’m surprised again to find out he loves GSDs. It even looks like he uses the same brand radio collars that I use. Someone would have to be a fool to break into his house.


This reminds me of a story an old lady told me. I don’t know if it’s true or not. She claims she had a mixed dog about the size of a GSD. She said one day she came home from work and found the door jimmied open. She said the house was a mess, and the dog seemed wound up, she says she found some blood on the floor and called the cops. She said the cops came and they found a finger on the floor. She said the police never did find a suspect; but figures the dog taught him a lesson.

Thanks for posting this video. Hopefully I'll get a chance to see the full show.


----------



## KZoppa

i've actually seen this video before. pretty intense every time. Wish i had just ONE dog that was like that. All mine are too darn friendly.


----------



## crisp

KZoppa said:


> i've actually seen this video before. pretty intense every time. Wish i had just ONE dog that was like that. All mine are too darn friendly.


 Be careful of what you wish for. Its a lot easier to make a friendly dog aggressive, than an aggressive dog a friendly one.


----------



## Jgk2383

Ill try posting again my comp is acting up. The first German Shepherd we owned was from CPI, the same place where Steven got his dog, at the time I do not think it was called CPI I think John Wittaker was doing it under his name alone, Im not sure. My mother bought a dog from him in 2000, she paid a ridiculously amount of money and I thought she completely lost her mind for buying a dog that could do what our dog could do. I told her she was a nutcase for bringing what I Called a loaded gun into our home. Once John came with the dog, Zello or ZZ as we called him it was over for me. Even though he was supposed to be my mothers dog and when it came down to it he was, but he still loved me and I just adored him... he was amazing. He started my love affair with shepherds... I still get tears in my eyes thinking about him. Sadly he passed away a bit over a year ago. I could never afford one of Johns dogs, I did contact him and inquire about another dog from ZZ's lines he did have one but it is very highly trained and I couldnt even dream of affording him..Anyway here is ZZ I miss him so much! Stevens dogs are gorgeous too


----------



## Ruthie

That was really interesting. Thanks for posting it. I agree with DogGone that actors and actresses are pretty flaky especially when it comes to their dogs. It was neat to see that his dogs are his companions. 

I don't know if I would want that intense of training going on in my living room though. Something would get broken for sure. Of course, my living room is about 1/4 that size. LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl

Jgk2383 said:


> Ill try posting again my comp is acting up. The first German Shepherd we owned was from CPI, the same place where Steven got his dog, at the time I do not think it was called CPI I think John Wittaker was doing it under his name alone, Im not sure. I could never afford one of Johns dogs, I did contact him and inquire about another dog from ZZ's lines he did have one but it is very highly trained and I couldnt even dream of affording him..Anyway here is ZZ I miss him so much! Stevens dogs are gorgeous too


RIP ZZ :halogsd:
Do you have the pedigree on ZZ? I'm curious to know his lines!


----------



## Jgk2383

Ill call my mother tomorrow and ask her, when I sent the email to CPI I gave him ZZ's date of purchase my mothers name etc and asked if they had anyone available from ZZ's lines and they did, the dogs name is Argus. I do not know off hand but I am pretty sure zz came from Vom Hausberg maybe Von Hausberg or Hausburg. His official first name was Zello.. but of course, we called him zz.


----------



## Pattycakes

Great video. Thanks for sharing it. I've always like Steven Seagal in his movies. He definitely has some beautiful GSD's.


----------



## Navah

I saw the episode where he was training GSD’s to attack. I was a little annoyed being fully aware of how idiotic most people can be after watching things on TV. I was more than irritated after I went to the mall for my morning coffee the next day and heard a bunch of college students raving over the GSDs they are going to buy to teach them how to attack like Steven Segal did. 

I think he could have done it differently and if he was going to show off how wonderful his dogs are (which we know... but some people don’t know it’s all very intense training while watching to make sure the temperament is right) he should have dedicated a whole show on the particulars of this type of training.


----------



## pac liter

Navah said:


> I saw the episode where he was training GSD’s to attack. I was a little annoyed being fully aware of how idiotic most people can be after watching things on TV. I was more than irritated after I went to the mall for my morning coffee the next day and heard a bunch of college students raving over the GSDs they are going to buy to teach them how to attack like Steven Segal did.
> 
> I think he could have done it differently and if he was going to show off how wonderful his dogs are (which we know... but some people don’t know it’s all very intense training while watching to make sure the temperament is right) he should have dedicated a whole show on the particulars of this type of training.


Was this really professional level protecion work? Im talking about the part where he had 2 stimulated GSD's by the collar as they were barking and lunging towards the helper. Also they seemed out of control and in need of more obedience training and out training.


----------



## Chicagocanine

DogGone said:


> This reminds me of a story an old lady told me. I don’t know if it’s true or not. She claims she had a mixed dog about the size of a GSD. She said one day she came home from work and found the door jimmied open. She said the house was a mess, and the dog seemed wound up, she says she found some blood on the floor and called the cops. She said the cops came and they found a finger on the floor. She said the police never did find a suspect; but figures the dog taught him a lesson.


That sounds suspiciously similar to this urban legend:
snopes.com: The Choking Doberman


----------



## ShenzisMom

From my limited experiance I notice that he is at about the 4:30 mark very apprehensive and seems to be not in full control of his own emotions. He seems almost scared to start the excersise, not a good mindset for working. His commands come off as asking, not commanding attention. i give him credit for bringing in a qualified trainer to help him and at 3:43-4:00 he says he knows he needs to work them more and better. Back to the 4:30 mark his body langauge really bothers me for some reason. On second thought I think its just the off command he's having an issue with..

I'm off to research the trainer now!

Edit: Is he serious? 65,000 for a dog- Can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## Baersmama

I believe Steven is originally from Michigan.... Must be southern Michigan from the accent he has in his show. LOL


----------



## Narny

Deathmetal said:


> Edit: Is he serious? 65,000 for a dog- Can someone please explain this to me?


I asked the EXACT same question when I saw dogs for 65000$. I spoke with one of the breeders and he said that this one dog that he has is the epitome of perfection. This GSD is so perfect that he will probably get 100,000$ for him when all is said and done. 

I guess these dogs can do it all and do it all well. Go figure.


----------

